# Lanier Park trench



## RelicRaker (Mar 6, 2018)

Managed to save a few items from a massive ball field dig. These two are the oldest.

Harry Doerle blob top:




John Hughes, Hutter-style bale stopper:


----------



## botlguy (Mar 7, 2018)

Nice going.


----------



## RelicRaker (Mar 9, 2018)

Also from the trench...

Teutonic style blue transferware plate by Brown Westhead Moore. c. 1860s


Teal decorative glass (vase?) fragment.


M. Martino Hutter-style bale stopper


----------



## RelicRaker (Mar 10, 2018)

Today's finds include a real crier—a broken Codd bottle. Ack!


L: Brinton & Brosius Standard Mineral Water (Codd style, 1910–1913)
C: Clear blown ink or mucilage
R: Clear blown whiskey flask


----------



## sandchip (Mar 10, 2018)

Good stuff.  Keep it up!


----------



## RelicRaker (Mar 10, 2018)

sandchip said:


> Good stuff.  Keep it up!


Thanks!


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 10, 2018)

I think I have that same Codd bottle. They are tough to find from the USA, Most seem to be European or elsewhere. LEON.


----------



## RelicRaker (Mar 11, 2018)

hemihampton said:


> I think I have that same Codd bottle. They are tough to find from the USA, Most seem to be European or elsewhere. LEON.


Man, I'd love to find one complete.


----------

